# Need Rod repair



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a 7', you might consider custom, I bought it at Pawn shop
several years ago. I like it, its caught a lot of smaller fish, but need all 
eyes replaced. If you do this ,I live in Navarre . my direct email is [email protected] ,, I am in no hurry to get it done, but I want too when convenient, too hot to fish right now anyway. ha,,


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

May want to check out PFF discounts. There are forum members that do this work.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

*Rod*

Pm sent


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

*Rod*

Sent you an email cannot find the pm button sorry.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

FlyinEagle said:


> Sent you an email cannot find the pm button sorry.


 Click on his name and it gives you the option.:thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I also Have a cheap rod that fell in the door hinge around and I went to shut the dorr and pinches it.. Would it be worth fixing/? ITs not broke all the way just cracked it.. Im sure if my little boy hooked a fish it would break..Not looking to get it fixed right this second but in the next few weeks..


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

there is a guy named ron at "goin' fishing" on lillian hwy. he's the only person i'll let work on my rods/reels...very reasonably priced and quality work...


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

wld1985 said:


> I also Have a cheap rod that fell in the door hinge around and I went to shut the dorr and pinches it.. Would it be worth fixing/? ITs not broke all the way just cracked it.. Im sure if my little boy hooked a fish it would break..Not looking to get it fixed right this second but in the next few weeks..


If its a cheap rod why even bother, u can buy a new one for 20-50 a repair would be atleast that? unless it has sentimental value:001_huh:


----------

